

Future of the Computer User Interface - adaugelli
http://www.trueventures.com/blog/2010/07/27/interface-illiteracy-learning-how-to-read-write-in-the-21st-century/

======
todayiamme
How about a user interface that learns as the person interacts with it? Not
just context based menus, but a paradigm where stuff changes as the user plays
with it and the machine becomes uniquely suited for you.

The advantage of something like this is that we can accommodate every type of
user from the technophobe to the power users.

Has anyone over here ever tried to make something like this?

~~~
bhiggins
I don't know, but Vernor Vinge talks about such an interface in his book
Rainbows End.

~~~
sanderjd
Also reminds me of the fantasy game in Ender's game. Of course that thing
eventually turned into a universe-spanning uber-being, so maybe it's not such
a good idea...

------
davidtyleryork
great story!

